# VBC - Verbrec Limited



## System (8 August 2010)

Logicamms Limited (LCM) operates in the resources, energy and infrastructure sectors providing project and specialised engineering services. LCM is an amalgamation of three privately owned companies: Logitech Consultants, Camms Process Control and Paterson Flood Engineers.

http://www.logicamms.com.au


----------



## Out Too Soon (20 December 2012)

One to add to the watchlist, climbed 10% in the last few days!


----------



## trillionaire#1 (20 December 2012)

Out Too Soon said:


> One to add to the watchlist, climbed 10% in the last few days!




Agreed , i have an order just above a dollar,looks to be sneaking away from me though.


----------



## piggybank (3 October 2013)

Another stock that as been doing well since July but gone unnoticed here


----------



## jdenhaan (11 January 2014)

This stock seems like excellent value to me. Trading at a dividend yield over 6% (forecast 2015 of almost 8%!), no debt, well diversified beyond mining, solid growth... What is there not to like here?


----------



## Fifty101 (1 March 2014)

Took a big hit after 1H14 figures - big drop in NPAT and also drop in cash levels. Big chunk of the NPAT gone due to purchase of "Independent Technology Holdings" in NZ in 2013, which you would hope would be a one off event and FY14 figures should look a little better with the 2nd half helping to balance things out a bit?

I still like the fact that they are debt free. 

What thoughts?


----------



## jdenhaan (26 June 2014)

Surely someone must have these guys on their radar at $0.75? I took quite a loss on this one so far, but I'm holding.


----------



## System (10 December 2020)

On December 10th, 2020, Logicamms Limited (LCM) changed its name and ASX code to Verbrec Limited (VBC).


----------

